# Happy Birthday Snip 13



## Whiskadoodle

May your birthday be most memorable and fun !


----------



## Barbara L

I hope you have a wonderful birthday Odette!


----------



## mollyanne

*Snip, Snip, Snip
Happy Birthday!*


----------



## CWS4322

Happy, Happy Birthday, Snip!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## pacanis

Happy Birthday, Snippers!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday!  Have a great day.


----------



## letscook

Happy Birthday
Hope you have a great day


----------



## chopper

Happy, happy day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happiest of Birthdays, Snip!


----------



## vitauta

happy birthday, snip.  may your day be fabulous in every way.  'snippers'--it fits you well--i like it!

libran birthday cocktail:

cran-apple cobbler
1 1/2 ozs. smirnoff cranberry vodka
apple cider

combine ingredients in a shaker full of ice.  strain into a chilled martini glass with a crushed graham cracker rim.  enjoy!--hope it suits your libran fancy!


----------



## kadesma

Odette,
May your day be filled with all good things. Happy Birthday Friend.
kades (ma)


----------



## Somebunny

Happy birthday Snip!


----------



## Rocklobster




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Snip!


----------



## Josie1945

Happy Birthday Snip!!!!

Josie


----------



## LPBeier

Hope your day is as wonderful as you are, Snip!


----------



## taxlady

Happy Birthday Snip. I hope you had a great day (Since it must be evening for you by now).


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip, wishing you a truly wonderful birthday, hope your day is filled with love, happiness and treasured memories


----------



## mollyanne

One more....(couldn't resist)


----------



## Merlot

So sorry I missed it!  Instead of a great day, have a great year!


----------



## Alix

I'm late too! Sorry! Happy B Day.


----------



## Snip 13

Whiskadoodle said:


> May your birthday be most memorable and fun !


 
Only just found this thread! Thank you Whiskadoodle  Almost thought my DC friends forgot about me 
Thank you all for the birthday wishes, you've made my day!


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> happy birthday, snip. may your day be fabulous in every way. 'snippers'--it fits you well--i like it!
> 
> libran birthday cocktail:
> 
> cran-apple cobbler
> 1 1/2 ozs. smirnoff cranberry vodka
> apple cider
> 
> combine ingredients in a shaker full of ice. strain into a chilled martini glass with a crushed graham cracker rim. enjoy!--hope it suits your libran fancy!


 
Oh yum! Love cranberry, vodka's my favourite drink and cider is fab!
Thanks for the B-day wish V


----------



## ChefDB

Happy bday!


----------



## Snip 13

Thank you everyone


----------



## Hoot

Dag nab it!
I missed it too!
Happy Birthday, Gal!


----------



## Snip 13

Hoot said:


> Dag nab it!
> I missed it too!
> Happy Birthday, Gal!


 
Better late than never 
Thanks for the bday wish! You haven't forgotten, just made me 5 days younger


----------



## tinlizzie

Merlot said:


> So sorry I missed it! Instead of a great day, have a great year!


 
What she said.  Sorry, Snipster.


----------



## Snip 13

Thank you  Merlot and Tinlizzie!


----------

